# Bootsführerschein



## Ossifischer (15. Dezember 2004)

Hi an alle,ich habe vor den Bootsführerschein zu machen. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich mich da hin wenden muß. ;+  #c  ;+ Ich komme aus Thüringen,könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## bengt (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

www.dmyv.de

siehe auch hier:

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.c...ead.php?t=38075


----------



## Albatros (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

und für die die nicht eingetragen sind, falls Du ein Wassersportgeschäft in unmittelbarer Nähe hast, dort liegen meist auch immer Handzettel von kleineren Anbietern aus, die meist auch sehr günstig sind.


----------



## haukep (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Was muss man denn an Kosten so rechnen?


----------



## Ossifischer (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Hi an alle,ja weiß jemand was das kostet ungefähr? |kopfkrat


----------



## THD (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Habe 2004 bezahlt:
- Sportbootführerschein See 416,-€
- "                              Binnen 301,-€
zusammen: 612,-€
Preise incl. Fragebogen, Prüfungsgebühr, Kursgebühr, Prakt. Ausbildung, Prüfungsfahrt, Nav. Besteck, Kursbuch.


----------



## bengt (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

nur mal ne grobe "hausnummer":

spobo see ODER spobo binnen

(wenn ihr beide machen wollt, dann ZUERST see, DANACH binnen, dann ist binnen etwas günstiger)

vorbereitungskurs 140-280 EUR (incl. 1-2 fahrstunden)
prüfungsgebühr ca. 70-90 EUR (?)

nagel mich jetzt nicht auf den euro fest, aber so EUR 350 ist wohl ein guter mittelwert, um - nach einer guten ausbildung - EINEN schein in der hand zu halten... 
prinzipiell würde ich auf qualität achten und nicht unter allen umständen den billigsten aussuchen....

die kosten für den vorbereitungskurs kannst du z.T. sparen, wenn du dir zutraust, auf eigene faust zu lernen... dann brauchst du noch jemanden mit boot zum üben und ev. für die prüfung, weil die prüfungsausschüsse (zumindest in HH) keine boote stellen, sondern auf die der schulen zurückgreifen...
das fürs erste...


----------



## HeinzJuergen (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Ich würde ein paar mehr Fahrstunden einrechnen.
Das kann sonst in die Hose gehen.
Es gibt so verschiedene Sachen, die müssen sitzen:
An- und Ablegen,
Mann-über-Bord-Manöver.
Kurshalten, Aufstoppen usw.

So mit links geht das nach meiner Erfahrung nicht.
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Wulli (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Moin, moin

ich habe beide Führerscheine für damals noch gute 1000.- DM gemacht. Das ist jetzt 8 Jahre her. 
Eigentlich gibt es in jeder größeren Stadt einen Anbieter. (Internetsuchmaschine anschmeißen).
Ich würde Dir drinend empfehlen genügend Zeit zum Lernen einzuplanen. Zumal, wenn Du beide auf einmal machen willst. Das ist eine ganz schön umfangreich Geschichte. (Gesetzeskunde, See- Binnenschiffahrtszeichen, Schleusen, Sonderbestimmungen im NOK, Kollisionsverhütungsvorschriften, Navigation mit Zirkel und Anlegedreieck, etc. etc.) 
Und dann kannst Du nicht, wie beim Auto-Führerschein die Antworten ankreuzen sondern mußt die vollständige Antwort hinschreiben. Wenn du nicht die vorgeschriebene Punktzahl hast, oder bei der Navigation nicht alle Punkte erreicht hast, kommst Du in die mündliche Prüfung.
Sinnvoll ist es, sich vielleicht die beiden Lehrbücher zu Weihnachten zu wünschen und vorab schon mal ein bischen zu lesen. Macht sowieso Spaß und ist ganz interessant.
Da ist die praktische Prüfung mit Knoten und Manövern schon einfacher.

Grüße

Wulli


----------



## Blauortsand (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Hier in Flensburg kannste den BFS See innerhalb einer Woche im Crashkurs machen!
Von Montag bis Freitag Unterricht und Samstags dann Prüfung!
Funktioniert recht gut!!! WEahrscheinlich gibt es dass auch in anderen Orten an der Küste wenn Interesse besteht an dem Kurs dann schicke ich Dir gerne einen Link musste nur ne PN an mich sdchicken!


----------



## drogba (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

ich finde boot fahren ist doch das einfachste der welt wieso führt man in deutschland nicht auch ein das man ab 16 bis 25 ps führerschein frei fahren darf in italien ist das auch so . grade für uns angelr wäre das opti z.b wenn man mitm echolot oder so unterwegs ist barcuhste eh ja nicht so viel ps oder zum vertikal fischen oder was auch immer.fährt eigentlich jemand von euch noch mit ner normalen antriebs welle also ohne  Z antrieb meine ich.?!


----------



## Bodo (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde boot fahren ist doch das einfachste der welt wieso führt man in deutschland nicht auch ein das man ab 16 bis 25 ps führerschein frei fahren darf in italien ist das auch so . grade für uns angelr wäre das opti z.b wenn man mitm echolot oder so unterwegs ist barcuhste eh ja nicht so viel ps oder zum vertikal fischen oder was auch immer.fährt eigentlich jemand von euch noch mit ner normalen antriebs welle also ohne Z antrieb meine ich.?!


Jau, und weil das ganze so einfach ist saufen jedes Jahr was weissich wieviel ab#d .


----------



## Wulli (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde boot fahren ist doch das einfachste der welt wieso führt man in deutschland nicht auch ein das man ab 16 bis 25 ps führerschein frei fahren darf in italien ist das auch so . grade für uns angelr wäre das opti z.b wenn man mitm echolot oder so unterwegs ist barcuhste eh ja nicht so viel ps oder zum vertikal fischen oder was auch immer.fährt eigentlich jemand von euch noch mit ner normalen antriebs welle also ohne Z antrieb meine ich.?!


#t #q 

Mit 25 PS ist alles einfach! Jau! Moin, moin! Das haben schon viele gesagt! Nach denen suchen sie immer noch. 
Hast Du schon mal 25 PS an ne Jolle getüdelt und vollgas gegeben? Da kommste aber schnell ins gleiten. Das schlimme is ja nicht, das die freizeit-Kapitäne sich selber in Gefahr bringen, sodern die anderen. 
Weißt Du wie eine Zone gekennzeichnet ist, in der Badebetrieb herrscht? 

In Norwegen triffst Du an manchen Ecken auf 20 Seemeilen keinen anderen Bootsfahrer. Da kannst Du auch keinen Schaden anrichten, aber stell Dir das mal hier auf der Elbe oder auf der Kieler Förde vor, wenn da richtig Betrieb ist|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Nee nee, ohne Führerschein kein Boot, bitte nicht.

Gruß. Wulli


----------



## Ossifischer (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Hi an alle ,weiß jemand ob es in Thüringen ,Sachsen Stellen gibt wo man den Schein machen kann?


----------



## Hering-ASS (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

*MOIN, MOIN*
Habe auch schon seit längerem Interesse am Bootsführerschein.
Ist da ein PKW-Führerschein eigentlich notwendig?


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*



> Ist da ein PKW-Führerschein eigentlich notwendig?


 Nicht unbedingt, dann brauchst du aber ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis.

Nachtrag:

Verordnung über das Führen von Sportbooten auf den Binnenschiffahrtsstraßen (Sportbootführerscheinverordnung-Binnen - SportbootFüV-Bin)

§ 6 Prüfungsvoraussetzungen
(1) Der Bewerber hat den Antrag auf Zulassung zur Prüfung und Erteilung der Fahrerlaubnis mit folgenden Angaben an den Prüfungsausschuß (§ 11 Abs. 2) zu richten: 
1. Vor- und Zuname, Geburtstag, Geburtsort und Anschrift, 
2. Antriebsart, für die die Fahrerlaubnis erworben werden soll.

(2) Dem Antrag sind beizufügen: 
1. ein Lichtbild aus neuerer Zeit in der Größe 38 x 45 mm, das den Bewerber ohne Kopfbedeckung im Halbprofil zeigt, 
2. ein ärztliches Zeugnis über ein ausreichendes Seh- und Hörvermögen.
(3) Der Bewerber hat auf Verlangen des Prüfungsausschusses die Erteilung eines Führungszeugnisses nach den Vorschriften des Bundeszentralregistergesetzes zu beantragen und dem Prüfungsausschuß vorzulegen, wenn er keinen gültigen amtlichen Kraftfahrzeugführerschein nachweist.

(4) Der Bewerber wird zur Prüfung zugelassen, wenn die Voraussetzungen nach § 5 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 bis 3 sowie nach den Absätzen 2 und 3 erfüllt und die Gebühren nach § 12 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 oder 2 und 3 bezahlt sind.

Für den SBF See habe ich leider nur die Prüfungsanforderungen gefunden:

Theorie: Im schriftlichen Teil der theoretischen Prüfung muss der Kandidat 33 Fragen des Fragenkatalogs innerhalb von 75 Minuten ohne Hilfsmittel beantworten. Richtig und vollständig beantwortete Fragen werden vom Prüfer mit 2 Punkten bewertet, nur zum Teil oder nicht richtig beantwortete Fragen mit 1 bzw. 0 Punkten. Maximal sind 66 Punkte erreichbar, davon 6 mit der Navigationsaufgabe. Wer 55 und mehr Punkte erreicht hat, hat die theoretische Prüfung bestanden und braucht i.d.R. nicht mehr in die mündliche Prüfung. Wer zwischen 44 und 54 Punkte erreicht hat, wird mündlich geprüft. Wer nur 43 oder weniger Punkte erreicht hat, hat die Prüfung nicht bestanden.

Praxis:  Zum Nachweis des sicheren Führens eines Sportfahrzeuges hat jeder Bewerber in der praktischen Prüfung mindestens vier verschiedene Fahrmanöver bzw. Fähigkeiten richtig auszuführen und mindestens fünf verschiedene vom Prüfer ausgewählte Knoten vorzuführen und deren Bedeutung zu erklären: In jedem Fall sind das Rettungsmanöver und das Fahren nach Kompaß durchzuführen.

 Rettungsmanöver (Mann über Bord): Das "Mann-über-Bord"-Manöver wird dadurch simuliert, dass ein Rettungsring oder ein anderer Schwimmkörper über Bord geworfen wird. Dem Rudergänger wird dabei laut zugerufen: "Mann über Bord an Backbord" bzw. "Mann über Bord an Steuerbord". Der Bewerber muss dieses Kommando laut wiederholen und das Kommando geben "Rettungsring werfen". Der Prüfer hat darauf zu achten, dass

- sofort nach dem vorgenannten Zuruf das Gas weggenommen und ausgekuppelt wird,
- das Heck von dem über Bord geworfenen Gegenstand durch Ruderlegen abgedreht wird,
- das Rettungsmanöver zügig durchgeführt wird,
- der Bewerber ansagt, an welcher Seite er den treibenden Gegenstand aufnehmen will,
- das Boot neben dem treibenden Gegenstand zum Stehen kommt und die Schraube sich nicht mehr dreht.

 Sofern der Prüfer keine Vorgabe macht, hat der Bewerber selbständig unter Berücksichtigung der Verkehrs-, Platz-, Strömungs- und Windverhältnisse abzulegen.
 Der  Bewerber soll  bei  einem Wendemanöver zeigen, dass er das Zusammenwirken des Ruders und der Schraube im Rahmen eines Wendemanövers beherrscht.
 Der Bewerber soll nachweisen, dass er über Kenntnisse der indirekten Steuerwirkung der Schraube bei Rückwärtsfahrt verfügt.
  Der Bewerber soll das Boot an einer vorher vom Prüfer bestimmten Stelle anlegen. Das Anlegemanöver soll nur mit Ruder- oder Maschinenmanöver durchgeführt werden. Das "Heranziehen" mit der Hand oder Bootshaken sowie das Herantreiben sollte nicht zugelassen werden. Im übrigen gelten die Regelungen über die Durchführung des Ablegemanövers.

 Der Prüfling soll nachweisen, dass er fähig ist, Kursanweisungen umzusetzen. Dabei soll er zeigen, dass er das Boot kursbeständig nach Kompaß steuern und Anweisungen zu Kursänderungen unmittelbar befolgen kann. Das Steuern nach Schiffahrtszeichen oder Landmarken kann einbezogen werden. Es soll insbesondere festgestellt werden, dass der Bewerber in der Lage ist, das Boot über eine bestimmte Strecke kursbeständig zu steuern.
 Es ist eine einfache Peilung bzw. Kreuzpeilung mit einem Peilkompaß oder einer Peilscheibe durchzuführen. Der Bewerber soll damit zeigen, dass er fähig ist, eine Positionsbestimmung vorzunehmen.

 Folgende Knoten können geprüft werden: doppelter Schotstek, Webeleinstek, halber Schlag, Achtknoten, Kreuzknoten, Palstek, einfacher Schotstek, zwei halbe Schläge, Belegen einer Klampe mit Kopfschlag.
 Der Prüfling soll nachweisen, dass er mit der Handhabung der Rettungsweste und des Sicherheitsgurtes vertraut ist, indem er Weste und Gurt anlegt.

Dem Bewerber kann Gelegenheit gegeben werden, nicht gelungene Manöver oder Fähigkeiten in der Regel einmal zu wiederholen. Bei gravierenden Fehlern des Prüflings kann die Prüfung unmittelbar abgebrochen werden.


----------



## bengt (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

@ossifischer:


schau doch mal hier nach:
PLZ 0....: http://www.dmyv.de/ausbildung/0.html
PLZ 9....: beim überfliegen hab ich keinen in thüringen gesehen, trotzdem: http://www.dmyv.de/ausbildung/9.html#

vielleicht kannste ja mal beim nächsten prüfungsausschuß nachfragen, ob die mehr adressen haben...
PA Potsdam 
Jürgen Esser Nibelungenstr. 1
14109 Berlin 
Telefon: 0 30 / 8 03 12 51
Telefax: 0 30 / 8 03 12 51


----------



## dorschjoe (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Habe gestern See,Binnen und Pyro bestanden  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri .
Der kurs hat 3 Wochen gedauert und hat alles zusammen ca.600€ gekostet.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Wedaufischer (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Meinen Glückwunsch zu den bestandenen Prüfungen. #6 #6


----------



## Rosi (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*



			
				THD schrieb:
			
		

> Habe 2004 bezahlt:
> - Sportbootführerschein See 416,-€
> - " Binnen 301,-€
> zusammen: 612,-€
> Preise incl. Fragebogen, Prüfungsgebühr, Kursgebühr, Prakt. Ausbildung, Prüfungsfahrt, Nav. Besteck, Kursbuch.


 
SBFS M See/Motor, eine Wassersportschule in Rostock bietet bei 20 Unterrichtsstunden den Kurs für 200€ an.
Es gibt noch eine andere Bootsfahrschule in Rostock, die wollen 180€ für ein Wochenende, also Fr abend, ganzer Sa, ganzer So ...fertig.


----------

